# Get em back - herding chickens



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Today the chickens decided that they wanted to investigate our porch and my herb garden. I was not happy and called the pups for backup. Freyja ran into the middle of the flock and stared at me as if I had gone nuts, angus stood by my side with a similar expression. I guess my training regarding not chasing the birds paid off. Finally in total frustration I commanded "Angus, get em back". This command was taught to Angus years ago and is used when someone needed him to drive back 14-head of cattle, steers included. With the cows this usually ended in running, biting, snapping and barking, as he forced them to back up. In my head I could imagine the flurry of feathers and mangled bodies. 

Instead, Angus trotted at the chickens, mouth closed, and used his nose to move them across the yard. When one chicken would stray, he would trot around it and nose its butt until it moved. By the end, he had effectively moved 7 birds across the yard without a single lost feather or squak. I'm so proud. Now I just need to train Freyja.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Good boy, Angus!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's amazing


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's really remarkable!!! If there's a next time please take some pictures, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive. Very impressive.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome!!


----------

